# stair bearing post



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

I need a bearing post where the stairwell opens. I may also need a beam, from the new post to the front wall (in front of steps, running under the joist). I was thinking about changing the stairs in order to give an open look, and better placement for the post. So, what's your opinion? Also does these measurements look correct on layout? Its been a while since I've done winders.


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry the second pic needs to be rotated 90%
Also the opening can be opened up to a 83 x 114 rectangle.


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

Is it true that only one winder is allowed per staircase°? I'm not crazy about using winders at all, but its the only way to get the post to work. I would rather have a curved stairway, however i don't think there is not enough room.

°Principles of Home Inspection: Systems & standards (pg.84)
By Carson Dunlop


----------

